# exhibir algo impostado



## sirine2

hola a todos,

alguien puede ayudarme con esta frase:

sus gestos exhiben algo artificial, impostado.

no entiendo impostado.


----------



## josepbadalona

Cela me fait penser au français "imposture", mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé !!!

cherche dans google, il y a plusieurs entrées...


----------



## sirine2

salut josep,

J'avais fait plusieurs recherches, j'avais trouvé dissimulé, faux, emprunté, pas naturel. Mais pour moi artificial dans la phrase veut dire la même chose. C'est ça le souci. 

je te remercie


----------



## Domtom

-
La palabra _impostado_ no es corriente, en todo caso, no está en el DRAE.

La primera apreciación, es que me recuerda la palabra _postizo. _Im-postado, im- es aquí como in- , pero la ortografía española establece que la n se transforma en m , delante de p (y también delante de b).

in- ....... que lo metes en algo (menos veces significa que lo pones encima de algo)

-postado..... OPINO QUE significa postizo , o sea, falso. Por ejemplo, un bigote postizo es un bigote artificial que te lo pones debajo de la nariz  .


También recuerda a _impostor _.: 1) Que atribuye falsamente a alguien algo ; 2) que finge o engaña con apariencia de verdad. 3) Suplantador, persona que se hace pasar por quien no es.


¿Doy ideas?

Creo que podrías poner postizo en francés.
-


----------



## sirine2

hola domtom,

muchas gracias por todas las explicaciones. pienso ver lo que quiere decir pero para mi algo artificial es igual a impostado. entonces, mejor traducirlo una vez por faux por ejemplo?

gracias a los 2


----------



## Domtom

-
Pero acabo de editar mi mensaje, diciendo que lo de _"-postado" = postizo_ es sólo una opinión mía. Tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## Domtom

sirine2 said:


> hola domtom,
> 
> muchas gracias por todas las explicaciones. pienso ver lo que quiere decir pero para mi algo artificial es igual a impostado. entonces, mejor traducirlo una vez por faux por ejemplo?
> 
> gracias a los 2


 
Tienes razón, según el GD Larousse, postizo = artificiel, faux. Luego es cierto que se redunda. Me temo que igual tendrás que traducir las dos palabras por una sola. A ver que te aconsejan los demás y qué piensas tú.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Impostado = trompeur.


----------



## sirine2

hola domtom,

gracias!!! bueno, no sé, pienso dejar una palabra para los dos.

iglesia gracias por la proposición pero en la frase parece raro quelque chose d'artificiel et de trompeur/ trompeur?

un grand merci


----------



## Domtom

-
_impostado_ tiene toda la pinta de adjetivo o de participio pasado, luego no casa con _trompeur_. ¿No, Iglesia?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En el diccionario español de WR, he encontrado esto:
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/impostar

On l'emploie donc pour la voix.

ils en donnent la traduction 

*impost**ar* 
vtr
Mús émettre un son dans sa plénitude

Je ne vois pas le rapport avec une posture : à moins que, en tirant un peu sur la ficelle, on aboutisse à étudié, forcé, surfait ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sirine2

Merci gévy,

oui c'est bien ce que j'avais trouvé pour le verbe impostar mais dans le contexte ça ne va pas. je pense que ça veut dire faux, dissimulé.

Un grand merci à vous tous pour vos réponses!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Domtom said:


> -
> _impostado_ tiene toda la pinta de adjetivo o de participio pasado, luego no casa con _trompeur_. ¿No, Iglesia?



Hola Domtom:
Si, tienes razón.
¿qué proponer?
"Ses gestes apparaissent bien artificiels et trompeurs".


----------



## Domtom

Iglesia said:


> Hola Domtom:
> Si, tienes razón.
> ¿qué proponer?
> "Ses gestes apparaissent bien artificiels et trompeurs".


 
No, no tenía razón, trompeur también es un adjetivo, je me suis *trompé *.

Creo que tu propuesta está bien.


----------



## Andrés Silvart

Ya sé que esto llega algo tarde, pero te podrá servir para otra vez.

"Impostado" puede ser "guindé". También se usa en este sentido "fabriqué" ("une attitude fabriquée")


----------



## nicduf

Bojour,

"Fabriqué" peut-être,  "guindé" sans doute pas qui affecte la raideur et la dignité), encore que la présence d"affecte" dans la définition sous entend qu'il ne s'agit que d'une apparence
Proposition : affecté, faux.


----------



## sirine2

hola andres y nicduf,

gracias a los dos. 

al fin lo habia traducido faux. 

hasta la proxima


----------



## Mirelia

Tarde, también, pero me tienta comentar que, al menos en Argentina, "impostado" no suena tan raro: el sentido deriva del que tiene en música (ver post anterior de Gévy), pero en una línea de exageración: no sólo artificial, sino además afectado, rebuscado, pero en un "como sí" grotesco por lo evidente.


----------



## sirine2

hola mirelia,

muchas gracias.


----------

